
I Don't Want to Hire You If You Can't Reverse a Binary Tree (2016) - Posibyte
http://thecodebarbarian.com/i-dont-want-to-hire-you-if-you-cant-reverse-a-binary-tree
======
kwillets
Just traverse the tree forwards and backwards simultaneously and match the
moves. I hate peevish interviewers. If you want to show off, write a paper.

    
    
      bool is_mirror(left_tree,right_tree) {
    
        if( !left_tree && !right_tree)
          return true;
    
        if( !left_tree || !right_tree)
          return false;
    
        return is_mirror(left_tree->left, right_tree->right)
          && is_mirror(left_tree->right, right_tree->left);
    
        }
    
      bool is_symmetric(tree) {
        !tree || is_mirror(tree-left,tree->right);
      }

------
coreyp_1
I don't think this hiring methodology is good. Just look at all of the
negative comments on the post itself! Many of them make good points.

